# Window tint ticket ?



## chadf (Apr 4, 2011)

So who's got one and what was the fine?

Was driving through flowery branch on 985 north like I've done for 7 yrs in the same truck, twice a day( exact way I bought it from the dealer) and this morning while I was headed to work with my daughter, flowery branches finest rookie chased me down for 2 mi to write me a window tint ticket.
Wasted almost 30 mins of my time and ran 2 cars off the road almost getting up to me....... What a crock of poop !

Input ? Anyone got out of one ? Some one FB PD ?


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 4, 2011)

Must be a shortage of funds in the Dept., think I'd take time to explain it just as you posted to the Judge.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 4, 2011)

Same happened to me in Monroe county a few months back. He said I was at 16% tint. My fine was $85.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 4, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Same happened to me in Monroe county a few months back. He said I was at 16% tint. My fine was $85.



you gangasta you ....


----------



## specialk (Apr 4, 2011)

i know for a fact that mine are too dark........i've been pulled over a couple of times and never once was it mentioned......just went through a road block in milner ga. sat. night, i let both windows down on the drivers side of my truck.....never said a thing.....good luck with the ticket!


----------



## runswithbeer (Apr 4, 2011)

ga law is 32% on the front roll downs on pickups, suvs, and vans.  32% all around on non-governmental cars.  

2007 law was dropped for some reason, but was picked back up in 08.  

No manufacturers have leaded glazing darker than around 88% on the front roll downs, law doesnt distinguish for tint applied by the dealer.  

i've seen tickets run in the 300-500 range


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 4, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Must be a shortage of funds in the Dept., think I'd take time to explain it just as you posted to the Judge.



Always a shortage of funds or a quota that needs to be met when someone gets a ticket... 


I would go to court too...after I checked the tint level myself and had proof I was in the right but only if I was correct, would I try to fight it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Always a shortage of funds or a quota that needs to be met when someone gets a ticket...



I know, right. Dang cops pickin on folks all the time...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know, right. Dang cops pickin on folks all the time...



If I had a nickel for every ......person who had something like that to say...I would be able to afford a lease in Fulton county!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Same happened to me in Monroe county a few months back. He said I was at 16% tint. My fine was $85.


 


Nugefan said:


> you gangasta you ....


He has reasons for tint though! He can't just pull off the side of the road, hop out and run to the bushes


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Always a shortage of funds or a quota that needs to be met when someone gets a ticket...
> 
> 
> I would go to court too...after I checked the tint level myself and had proof I was in the right but only if I was correct, would I try to fight it.



ah comeon...we all know there's no such thing as a police dept. having a quota to meet!      Only near the end of the month or the beginning of a quarter!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 4, 2011)

j_seph said:


> He has reasons for tint though! He can't just pull off the side of the road, hop out and run to the bushes



That's what i tried to tell the judge but he wasnt hearing it


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ah comeon...we all know there's no such thing as a police dept. having a quota to meet!      Only near the end of the month or the beginning of a quarter!



Sorry Boneboy but I don't know a single police officer who has been told that they need to write "X" amount of tickets.  Especially when the little bit of funds recieved from the tickets goes to general fund anyway.  BUT...people believe what they need too in order to justify their own stupidity or lapse in judgement.


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 4, 2011)

There should be a phone number on the ticket that you can call


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Sorry Boneboy but I don't know a single police officer who has been told that they need to write "X" amount of tickets.  Especially when the little bit of funds recieved from the tickets goes to general fund anyway.  BUT...people believe what they need too in order to justify their own stupidity or lapse in judgement.



Well if U ever worked for FCSO during the 90's,     You would understand what I'm saying.  But you are too young to remember those days!


----------



## specialk (Apr 4, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> If I had a nickel for every ......person who had something like that to say...I would be able to afford a lease in Fulton county!!!!



Or an ar 15 from gon's marketplace...


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2011)

Newton County - $150.  That was about 2 years ago.

I guess it was cheaper than the 53 in a 35 that my wife was doing when she got the tint ticket


----------



## injun joe (Apr 4, 2011)

I got one in Gwinnett. When I rolled my window down , he added on a "no seat belt".

Went to court, I told the judge that it is a 2003 truck and it's been that way since the day I got it. He let me go on both charges.


----------



## MGD45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the Window Tint law.....just gives us one more P.C. to pull over a car to look for drunks,wanted persons,no licensed/suspended driver....etc...


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 4, 2011)

It sucks huh Chad? I got three in my dodge with double limo tint layers. 

Only thing you can do is take the tint off the sides and front strip and hope the judge will drop it, or, pay the ticket.  

Find out the cost of the ticket. Sometimes it's cheaper to remove it and pay to have it retinted than to pay the actual ticket.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a GSP stop me in the thriving metropolis of Gibson, Ga. for suspicion of illegal tint. He told me if I would take it off when I got home that he would just issue me a warning.
I took it off when I got home.

Tinted windows and bic quenties are cop magnets. ( I didn't have the 20's)


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 4, 2011)

At least they might not have done what barrow's finest do. Last tint ticket I got they move the little box around and found the darkest spot and wrote the ticket for it at 2 %.


----------



## hoochfisher (Apr 4, 2011)

And as mentioned, the law was dropped a few years back. 


The reason being is they dropped it, re-wrote the law to include any vehicle in ga, not just ga residents.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 4, 2011)

I would go to court and tell the judge that in your opinion, this offense is not worth enforcing .

Illegal tint is a gateway traffic offense. It leads to, among other things, twenny foes, and pants on da ground


----------



## funderburkjason (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes law enforcement officers are able to have tint just as dark as they want to. Not trying to start anything I know they have a bad job and respect them for it, but i think if the tint is a safety issue as far as driving goes the cops should not be allowed any tint on their windows.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 4, 2011)

Got one several years ago in Alabama. I believe it cost me around $100.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 4, 2011)

N.C. has a tint statute, but most LEO's lack the expensive light meters to check for violations. It's almost the exclusive domain of our DMV inspectors. Most violations are detected during annual inspections, if too dark you don't pass and are extended sixty days to get it corrected and come back to pass inspection at no additional cost. I believe there is an industry accepted seal reputable tint dealers use to visually assure compliance with standards that are mostly the same all over the U.S.; as an old LEO let me say this is a good statute. I've stopped cars with multiple suspects involved in serious felonies with tint so dark you can't see inside. Exceptions are granted for tour buses, limosines, and those with a physicians note indicating medical need. LEO vehicles are also exempt, and most of our narcotics vehicles are tinted dark for obvious reasons. Good Luck.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 4, 2011)

*why heck*

the laws even deporting illegal aliens.


----------



## MD746 (Apr 4, 2011)

150.00 in Coweta 3yrs ago


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd say its gonna cost you a bunch..Atleast 500 dollars  Mines pretty dark on my little truck..I cant even see anything on the side of the rd to shoot at.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 4, 2011)

PM sent to the op...hope it helps.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 4, 2011)

Got one in Winterville about 4 years ago. It was a $30 fine. Cop pulled me over because he couldn't see into my car while I was stopped for a red light.....and he was approaching from the road on my left. It was 9PM....of course he'd have trouble seeing into it, even if it was legal limit.

Anyway, he slid the meter over the driver side window and said my tint was 10%. He also tried to give me a hard time about having a firearm in the car. I offered that info as he got to my window....like I would do anytime I get pulled over. I bet he asked me 4 times WHY did I carry a firearm. Pretty much told him I have one for the same reason he does......in case I need to defend me or mine. He never did ask to see my carrying permit.

The truck ('02 Silverado ext cab) I drive now has 16% on the front 2 windows which perfectly matches the factory 'privacy' tint on the rear windows. Never had any trouble because of it.


----------



## rospaw (Apr 5, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Sorry Boneboy but I don't know a single police officer who has been told that they need to write "X" amount of tickets.  Especially when the little bit of funds recieved from the tickets goes to general fund anyway.  BUT...people believe what they need too in order to justify their own stupidity or lapse in judgement.



"The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

Roswell police officers who work overnight must make 25 drunken driving arrests a year or risk poor performance evaluations and a transfer to a less lucrative assignment, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution has learned. But don't call it a quota.

A department spokesman, Lt. James McGee, told the AJC that "there is really no quota, necessarily. I think the verbiage is probably misleading."

Quotas are against department policy, McGee added.

Yet an e-mail sent on Jan. 11 to officers on the morning watch left little room for doubt about the department's expectations. Morning watch extends from 11 p.m. to 7 a.m. -- prime time for drunken driving."
http://www.ajc.com/news/north-fulton/roswell-police-have-mandatory-498523.html


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 5, 2011)

rospaw said:


> "The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> Roswell police officers who work overnight must make 25 drunken driving arrests a year or risk poor performance evaluations and a transfer to a less lucrative assignment, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution has learned. But don't call it a quota.
> 
> ...



Well there you have it...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 5, 2011)

rospaw said:


> "The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> Roswell police officers who work overnight must make 25 drunken driving arrests a year or risk poor performance evaluations and a transfer to a less lucrative assignment, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution has learned. But don't call it a quota.
> 
> ...





So...since Roswell pd had something similar to a quota back in April, 2010, every police dept does?  You know how ridiculous that sounds?  That would be like saying "you carry a gun so you must be a criminal".   

I stand behind my previous statement.  I know quite a few police officers and I can easily say that the dept I work for does not have quotas or ticket writing goals for the zone units.  I have never heard anyone told they need to write more tickets or anything even related,...except...checking areas that citizens write or call to complain about.  Some of then are ridiculous too, like patrol the area of 1234 "X" street because Joe citizen write a letter saying that his neighbors are parking their cars to close to his car on the street.   

Why Roswell would have such a thing is beyond me because it destroys their reputation with their city and in Court.  Maybe things have changed in the YEAR since that was published.


----------



## MGD45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any Supervisor or Dept. that actually is stupid enough to voice any kind of "quota" in any Official documentation would be moronic at best & almost criminal at worst.  This is a great way to bring Federal/State oversight investigation into your Department, which won't turn out good...

Police Dept.'s have been trying for decades to figure out a way to measure an Officer's performance, in order to justify pay raises or increases.  I can tell you that it is very frustrating to be an Officer who works his/her butt off making cases, answering the most calls & being proactive catching criminals.....only to find that you get the same exact pay increase as the laziest Officer on your squad/Dept. who literally does nothing but drive around, avoid calls, and make zero arrests.

In order for Dept.'s to reward the better Officers, or fire the lazy Officers, they have to be able to measure performance.....just like in any business....but it is difficult to do, because if you don't have a "standard" or "quota" then you can't punish the lazy Officers for failing to meet them.  It's a bad Catch-22....

It is really up to the line Supervisor's to keep an eye on the individual work ethic of each Officer on his/her squad & base the decision for annual pay increases off that information.   You have to recognize that not all Officers are the same in how they approach their daily job activities.  Some LEO's love to work traffic & will make tons of traffic related arrests....but they don't answer a lot of 911 calls for service.  Other LEO's could care less about focusing on traffic offenses, but are awesome at responding to 911 calls & are great with the public.  You can't hold both LEO's to the same "standard"...because they both do a good job at work, just in different functions.

When I was a squad supervisor in Patrol, I had 2 guys on my squad that loved to work traffic, and then I had 2 others on the squad that didn't.  I allowed the 1st two guys to focus on traffic stops & accidents and allowed the other 2 to focus on calls for service, business checks, etc...everything worked smoothly & everyone enjoyed coming to work.  I was able to justify the same pay increases for my squad, because I could show that even thought the job functions were different for the Officers, they all still WORKED, when on duty.

You would be stupid as a Supervisor to tell Officer A, _"You must make 12 arrests this month....or write 20 tickets..."_  The closest thing that my Chief EVER came to saying that could be compared to a quota was during a Dept. supervisor meeting one day.  He was asked by a Lt. if we had any kind of a ticket quota for the Dept.  He responded with this...

_"No, we don't have a ticket __quota......however, every day I drive into town for lunch & I see at least ONE traffic violation during that trip.  I can imagine that an Officer on duty for 12 hours also sees at least ONE traffic offense....I would only expect that they should make a traffic stop on at least one violation....whether they chose to write a ticket or give a warning is up to them....but don't drive around for 12 hours doing nothing."_

I think that this is a reasonable expectation....


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 5, 2011)

I would find it hard to drive three or four blocks within an hour, if I was writing tickets for all the offences I see on a daily basis.
I really like the lack of use of headlights, or the one eyed autos.


----------



## MGD45 (Apr 5, 2011)

He wasn't saying to make a traffic stops on ALL violations.....just at least one during a shift if possible...


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 5, 2011)

$75 in Suwanee...was tint road block a few years ago.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as quotas go, a DOT officer working at the scales told me I was the last straight truck he had to pull in that month to meet his quota.  Those were his exact words, that he had to pull in x number of different trucks for "random" inspections every month.   So to say every dept does not have certain criteria/quotas to meet is not entirely accurate.


----------



## chadf (Apr 5, 2011)

Why would a cop leave his "post" to Chase me down for tint ? I did nothing wrong. Bought the truck that way......
My windows ain't that dark ! U can see through it from any window. Nothin like my last truck....

Can call for 2 days to find out info. So I'll post up tomorrow. 
Funny thing is, the court date is scheduled for 6pm...?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 5, 2011)

chadf said:


> Funny thing is, the court date is scheduled for 6pm...?




ALS hearings (hearing so a DUI offender can get his license back or suspended) are at 5:30 pm and i was at one ALS hearing until about 10 at night!!  Most of the rest though i was out by 8 pm.


----------



## chadf (Apr 5, 2011)

If I do try to fight it, I don't wanna be there till 10pm....
That's ridiculous!


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2011)

Is your tint above the legal limit?


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 5, 2011)

rospaw said:


> "The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
> 
> Roswell police officers who work overnight must make 25 drunken driving arrests a year or risk poor performance evaluations and a transfer to a less lucrative assignment, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution has learned. But don't call it a quota.
> 
> ...



If you work Roswell from 11pm till 7am and can't make two DUI arrests a month, you really are doing nothing.  That's a target rich environment..........


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 5, 2011)

windows so dark you need a flashlight to see me


----------



## rospaw (Apr 5, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> So...since Roswell pd had something similar to a quota back in April, 2010, every police dept does?  You know how ridiculous that sounds?  That would be like saying "you carry a gun so you must be a criminal".QUOTE]
> 
> Well.... if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck then it must be a.......  I know Donald and he is a good cop/person just wasn't thinking that night when he made the statement/quota.
> I still believe some dept have quotas or something like that. NO, NOT ALL DEPT some! I also think that trying to slow down a speeding area or an area that has many accidence ect.. that people think of that as harassment, quota-ing ect and it's just good police work that they are trying to keep us safe.
> ...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 5, 2011)

rospaw said:


> 11P&YBOWHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> > So...since Roswell pd had something similar to a quota back in April, 2010, every police dept does?  You know how ridiculous that sounds?  That would be like saying "you carry a gun so you must be a criminal".QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dick7.62 (Apr 5, 2011)

You need to have someone else check your tint because mistakes are made.  A deputy sheriff in my county wrote a ticket for tint.  The car owner went to the sheriff and had him check it.  It was legal so they tore up the ticket.


----------



## rospaw (Apr 5, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> rospaw said:
> 
> 
> > So why not issue warnings to EVERYONE then and finish off the traffic stop by saying "if I see you do it again, I'm gonna write you a ticket"!
> ...


----------



## CAL (Apr 5, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> rospaw said:
> 
> 
> > So why not issue warnings to EVERYONE then and finish off the traffic stop by saying "if I see you do it again, I'm gonna write you a ticket"!
> ...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 5, 2011)

CAL said:


> Now that is a real plan right there.Ya got my vote anyway.Ya never would see me again!




Yes I would Cal...


----------



## tyjohnston (Apr 6, 2011)

my friends dad got a ticket for that one time. instead of fixin it, he just rolls down the windows every time he goes through that town.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 7, 2011)

tyjohnston said:


> my friends dad got a ticket for that one time. instead of fixin it, he just rolls down the windows every time he goes through that town.



If more people did that, they would just pass a law saying you had to drive with all your windows rolled up.


----------



## MGD45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember what I said about any supervisor who actually is dumb enough to put a "quota" on the Officers......?  Here ya go.....just cost LAPD 2 million dollars....

http://www.officer.com/news/10254379/two-lapd-officers-awarded-2m-in-ticket-quota-case



> Two LAPD Officers Awarded $2M in Ticket Quota Case
> 
> KTLA-TV, Los Angeles
> 
> ...


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 14, 2011)

chadf said:


> So who's got one and what was the fine?
> 
> Was driving through flowery branch on 985 north like I've done for 7 yrs in the same truck, twice a day( exact way I bought it from the dealer) and this morning while I was headed to work with my daughter, flowery branches finest rookie chased me down for 2 mi to write me a window tint ticket.
> Wasted almost 30 mins of my time and ran 2 cars off the road almost getting up to me....... What a crock of poop !
> ...




Flowery Branch police are brutal! I stay as far away from that place as possible. In my three year FB tour, I got a speeding ticket, a window tint ticket, and a seatbelt infraction. 

I also had to go bail out a friend because they said that he was going "too fast" through a neighborhood, but couldn't tell us what speed he was doing...stay away, stay far away.


----------



## stasher1 (Apr 14, 2011)

chadf said:


> Why would a cop leave his "post" to Chase me down for tint ? I did nothing wrong. Bought the truck that way......



If the tint is beyond the legal limit, it's too dark. It doesn't matter if you had it done, or the previous owner.

You're the current owner and operator of the vehicle, it's your responsibility to make sure it's legal. 

As someone else already suggested, you may want to look into having your front windows stripped and retinted to a legal level. It'll probably be cheaper than the fine, and you'll have a receipt to show to the judge and hope he/she drops it .


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ah comeon...we all know there's no such thing as a police dept. having a quota to meet!      Only near the end of the month or the beginning of a quarter!





11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Sorry Boneboy but I don't know a single police officer who has been told that they need to write "X" amount of tickets.  Especially when the little bit of funds recieved from the tickets goes to general fund anyway.  BUT...people believe what they need too in order to justify their own stupidity or lapse in judgement.





MGD45 said:


> Remember what I said about any supervisor who actually is dumb enough to put a "quota" on the Officers......?  Here ya go.....just cost LAPD 2 million dollars....
> 
> http://www.officer.com/news/10254379/two-lapd-officers-awarded-2m-in-ticket-quota-case
> 
> ...



Yep, lapse in judgement.


----------

